# First youtube for me



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Now if I can just learn how to embed them here! :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's going to be a long year thinking about things like that until September gets here again.


----------



## stevenjackson (Feb 10, 2013)

cool, nice job


----------



## Trucall game calls (Apr 8, 2013)

Check out my youtube video


----------

